# Heyy! :D



## danceonhooves (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi, my name is Paris. I'm [obviously, lol] new here. Ummm... I'm 15, I live in Florida, and I have 3 horses. One isnt actually mine, but that's ok, ha. My personal horse is Zip It Nita, aka Annie, she is a 5 year old registered Quarter Horse, and is a butt. lol.

My other horse, Elle, is also a registered Quarter Horse. She's not my personal horse though, we've had some trouble keeping her sound, so right now, she just exists.

I've worked with horses since I was 5, and I'm not one of the idiots who have had million dollar horses and have been pampered all their lives, no. I've worked with alot of horses.. ponys, drafts, warmbloods, old farts [lol], babys, owners... lol. I'm not saying I'm amazing... I'm only 15, but i work hard, and I know what I know. Mk, lol.

I'm having to retrain my horse, Annie all over because she was trained pleasure... and trained it all wrong. But that's another story. I recently converted to english from predominantly western. I've ridden english alot, but for the past 5 years I've mostly ridden western. That's ok though, my riding isn't the best, but it isn't bad, and there's always room for growth. 

Goodness... why do I talk so much. Whatever, lol. My bad... so yeah.. Hi everyone! 

I'll post pictures and things later.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Paris.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello, welcome  cant wait to see your pictues.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome Paris!!


----------



## danceonhooves (Jun 4, 2007)

goodness, you guys are so nice, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Paris, welcome! Yeah pretty much everyone is nice here


----------

